# daemon prince psychic powers



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

in a tzeench list what do you think would be a better combo for a prince, wind and bolt of change, doombolt and bolt of change, or wind and doom bolt


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

it all depends on what u want him to do. wind is good for when u charge infantry but bolt of change is good for tank hunting.

i like to go with warptime and wind or doom bolt. just my daemon my destroys scoring units.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

right now i'm looking at a way to help out against horde armies or marines w/ lots of troops vs. what is the best buy for the points. the prince in question has wings and mark t btw.


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

go for mk of tzenntch, wings, warptime to re-roll failed hits and wounds and wind of chaos because its good at killing hordes.

or or for mk of nurgle, wings and nurgles rot for killing horde armies


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks, i think i'm going to stick with mark t and wind but i might switch out bolt of change for doombolt


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

i play with wings MoT, Warptime and Wind (210 points) i clear easily 500 points on the table with my DP or you could go with a havoc squad of 4 missile launchers with krak and get a DP with mark of slaanesh and lash of submission huddle them up and blast them to the high heavens with the havocs :victory:


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

my heavy's are already full up, and there's a second prince with lash. i thry to avoid takinng warp time cause with this list i try to keep the princes out of cc


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

why on earth would u want to keep the DP's out of CC? That is probably their best area in the game. Evey time i use a DP getting it into CC is my first priority.


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sieg said:


> why on earth would u want to keep the DP's out of CC? That is probably their best area in the game. Evey time i use a DP getting it into CC is my first priority.


Amen brother he is built for CC but people have there own preference so we gotta show support for all our Chaos Marine Brothers.

Back on topic whatever you choose man is cool the most important thing you do is what makes you enjoy the game more  k:


Goodluck mate


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

i guess keep him out of cc was the wrong way to say that, i prefer to use that prince(i'm running 2) for fire support and then hit units after they're shot up. i almost always charge with the lash prince


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The Army List forums are for Army Lists *only*. This is not an army list.
Moved to Tactics.

For the record, I like MoT, Wings, Winds of Chaos and Warptime.

The daemon prince is an assault monster, pure and simple. The wings get him into assault fasater, Warptime makes his assault infinitely more lethal, and the Winds of Chaos supplement his assault capability by clearing out a big swathe of the defenders before he moves in...and when combined with Warptime is insanely lethal.

Kills tanks and troops with equal effectiveness.

Short of lash abuse, it's about the most effective power combo in the game, for my money.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

go for warptime,wind and wings, most powerful daemon prince ever and all opponents fear him:victory:


----------



## liefmike (Aug 5, 2008)

I really think that if you want to make him shooty or cc oriented you should take warp time. Re-rolling hits AND wounds for the entire turn? Awesome.

Much luck bro


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Is this for CSM or Daemon army?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This thread was moved from the Chaos Space Marine Lists forum (people really need to pay attention to where they post)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Ok, thx. I was confused because Princes do not have psichic powers in the Daemon Codex, they have gifts which they use as if they were war gear (so no chance of failure etc.).


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

CSM princes get one (or two for tzeentch...or zero for khorne) psychic power, and optional wings.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for all the input guys, i apreciate the help.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 31, 2008)

Wind, Bolt, and Rot get pricey. Ive ran warp time and doombolt virtually every game. Again, the prince marks and abilitys all depends on your enemy. Tzeentch one vs Tau sucks, because their 5 str rifles pick you off easily and you ned up having to take a ton of armor saves. If your worried about hordes, Id have to say a nurgle with rot is your best. Most can only wound on a 6+ and you have a 6 in death zone, so if 30 models want to come at ya, all 30 have to worry about a hit, not just 4 or 5.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope you realize warptime allows you to reroll your winds hits... against horde armies thats almost garuntee for your winds hits to wound, AND then he gets to reroll all his CC attacks, why you would not take warptime i dont know :laugh:


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

I take warp time and Gift of chaos. 

warp time insures survivability and Gift of chaos KIcks Ass


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I prefer Taking the Mark of Tzeentch and giving him Warp Time and Bolt of Change. That way, whatever stands in his path has a good chance of being destroyed.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Bolt of Change is a nice power, but better suited for 1kson aspiring sorcerers or,, maybe a sorcerer HQ (but ICs tend to be made for CC, so I prefer closer ranged abilities).

The DP is large, in charge, and built for UCAP ownage.

Bolt of Change is designed as a long-distance sniping tool, designed for taking out tanks and MCs.

The DP's size, strength and general badassitude is wasted plaqying the long distance game.

Meanwhile, the range of bolt is wasted up close, and the single target nature is a liability.

I go with the three Ws of a good Tzeentch DP: Wings, Warp, and Wind.
Winds of Chaos is not quite as good at taking out tanks as Bolt of Change, but it owns at taking out troops, and can do a number on ICs and MCs, especially teamed with Warptime. Meanwhile, your Str+2d6 vs tanks is more thsan enough to tear a land raider asunder, and the wings get you close fast.

The WWW DP is about the best non-lash version there is. IT takes out *everything*, troops or tanks, and it does it reliably. You just have to get close...which is easy with the wings (Deep strike, anyone?)


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

To respectfully disagree, a Demon Prince has a strength of 6. Even with 2d6 armor penetration that isn't good enough for a Landraider. Unless the rules change for 5th ed. says you add the two dice together but I don't recall it saying that.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You have always added the dice together for MCs vs vehicles. p51 of the BGB says when attacking a vehicle they do 2d6+ strength (like a chainfist, or a meltagun). For the record, it says the same thing on p55 of the of 4th edition book too.

So an DP hitting a tank can roll between 9 and 18, with 13 being the mathematical average result...so it only takes a slightly above average roll to glance a land raider with a DP, and penetrating isn't much harder. You've got about a 41% chance to glance or better, and about a 27" chance to penetrate AV 14, And you get a lot of swings, so chances are you;re going to do more damage up close than you will with a single shot from the bolt of change. Plus, there's only two vehicles in the game with AV14 rear armor, and that's the 'lith and the raider. Anything else you;ll destroy. Remember, assaulting goes against trear armor...so it becomes insanely effective against most vehicles.

A DP is just better at everything if he;s in assault range. So if he;s in assault range you should give him a poisoned flamethrower instead of an AP1 krak missile


----------

